# Klein Journeyman screwdrivers...



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

The handles are good. Probably the best marker on the end to show what the tip is that I have ever seen

The tips on mine did not seem to last very long. Mainly the p2. The flat heads lasted like pretty much any slotted screwdriver. I quit using them about a month ago when I decided to try the Weras. I don't think I'm going to go back to them for my primary set.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I have several of these drivers. I really like the handle fit and feel. The tips and shanks seem to be the same as the regular Klein drivers. I like Klein tools, but some folks on here, seem not to. You can order these, at a discount price, from Pro Tools Discount- protoolsdicount.com


----------



## freeone37 (Nov 9, 2011)

I got the 7 piece set about 2 months ago, I am a klein guy myself, and so far no complaints. In fact i like them better than the standard cushion handle set that I am so used to for years. The design of the handles seems to allow more torquing force, and as someone said earlier, the end marking makes it alot easier to see what you are grabbing. I would recomend, but you can get them for a lot less than at your supply house, I picked up my 7 piece set for about 28 bucks, so look around.........good luck :thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I got a set at home depot on clearance a while back for $19 and like them much better than most other regular drivers that don't cost more than $50 for a set.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I bought the 5-piece set and i love the grip on these things. They smell like puke though! What about Robertson drivers? It would be nice if they did nutdrivers with this style handle... maybe a triple tap handle as well.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> I bought the 5-piece set and i love the grip on these things. They smell like puke though! What about Robertson drivers? It would be nice if they did nutdrivers with this style handle... maybe a triple tap handle as well.


Well at least mine weren't the only ones that stunk.


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

They are rebadged Witte drivers.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Elec-Tech said:


> They are rebadged Witte drivers.


The Klein Grip-it screwdrivers are made by Witte in Germany not the Journeyman which has a USA marking on the handle.


----------



## sparky711 (Oct 1, 2011)

varmit said:


> I have several of these drivers. I really like the handle fit and feel. The tips and shanks seem to be the same as the regular Klein drivers. I like Klein tools, but some folks on here, seem not to. You can order these, at a discount price, from Pro Tools Discount- protoolsdicount.com


Thanks for the tip. I just ordered the 7 piece set last night. At that price I had to give them a shot.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Let me know if you find a way to get the smell off of them! I love them to death, but the smell drives even my co-workers out of the room.


----------



## sparky711 (Oct 1, 2011)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> Let me know if you find a way to get the smell off of them! I love them to death, but the smell drives even my co-workers out of the room.


That's funny. How bad can it be? I have three kids under 5 so I have some tricks up my sleeve for odor elimination. I'll let you know if I find something that works!


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Please do... i have tried Goof-off, alcohol wipes, and dish soap with a scrub brush. Maybe Febreeze?


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> Let me know if you find a way to get the smell off of them! I love them to death, but the smell drives even my co-workers out of the room.


A shower...?


I kid, I kid. You try the ever famous tomato sauce? If it works for skunk it should work for Klein!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

They do smell pretty bad out of the box, but I've had them long enough they don't smell.

By the way, their #2 phillips isn't any good and I almost never use #1P. But I still use all 3 flatheads and the #3 phillips regularly. I've banged on them a bit and they've held up. I wouldn't necessarily buy them again but they're doing good after over a year of use.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...klein tools used to be the cats meow, now they are just an overpriced set of screwdrivers. They should have maintained the quality with the increased pricing.....


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

I've switched over to Wera for my everyday drivers.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

SparkYZ said:


> I've switched over to Wera for my everyday drivers.


Wera originals are strong and durable, this laser edging they use colored in a goldish tone is horrible. They hold screws well for a couple uses but have no durability and the lasering wears down fast. And the larger drivers they have are uncomfortably large handled and the two biggest sizes they make have zero grip. 

Give Felo screwdriver a chance, even their largest handle is comfy and they make all sizes with a rubbery grip and metal threw capped shaft it you like that. The absolute strongest driver I ever seen, even Klein in it's glory days couldn't stand with these tools. Ergo in a more subtle way than Wera's, Stronger than everything combined, and priced to buy. 
Felo screwdrivers the best you will ever buy.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

So the #2 phillips is garbage... that really is a problem since it is the most used driver. For those of you who love Klein tools, how do you deal with a #2 phillips always falling apart on you? Do the supply houses or Home Depot give you a new one?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> So the #2 phillips is garbage... that really is a problem since it is the most used driver. For those of you who love Klein tools, how do you deal with a #2 phillips always falling apart on you? Do the supply houses or Home Depot give you a new one?


Go with a german screwdriver.

Seriously, I compared the two and the german's isn't tapered as much, "wider" if you will, and slips less out of the fastener.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I bought a couple sets of Wera screwdrivers, and at first they were great, until I spent a lot of time using them, and they make my hand cramp up. I went out and bought a brand new Klein 600-4 and have babied it to keep the tip nice and sharp, and can drive screws all day with the thing and have no hand problems at all. I still use the Weras for the #1 and #2 phillips, and the insulated screwdrivers are the cat's ass, but my main screwdriver will stay as Klein.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Going_Commando said:


> I bought a couple sets of Wera screwdrivers, and at first they were great, until I spent a lot of time using them, and they make my hand cramp up. I went out and bought a brand new Klein 600-4 and have babied it to keep the tip nice and sharp, and can drive screws all day with the thing and have no hand problems at all. I still use the Weras for the #1 and #2 phillips, and the insulated screwdrivers are the cat's ass, but my main screwdriver will stay as Klein.


I hear you, I'm moving away from wera, and onto either Wiha, or Felo. That's why I like klein's journeymen drivers. It's a large, comfortable handle.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a set of Wiha insulated drivers that have been used for more than a year at a copper mine. They are holding up like amazing for all they have been through.


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

Frasbee said:


> Go with a german screwdriver.
> 
> Seriously, I compared the two and the german's isn't tapered as much, "wider" if you will, and slips less out of the fastener.


I decided to go with a set of Felos. They should be arriving in a day or two. Just the regular ones but I'm thinking of getting the Wiha insulated set to compare.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I just ordered a set of the Wiha red and black soft touch drivers... phillips, slotted and 1 and 2 robertson for 35 dollars. The insulated set i've been using are that good. I think i may have to try a couple Felo drivers as well, just to try them all.


----------



## Mptoth380 (Oct 9, 2011)

Flectric said:


> Wera originals are strong and durable, this laser edging they use colored in a goldish tone is horrible. They hold screws well for a couple uses but have no durability and the lasering wears down fast. And the larger drivers they have are uncomfortably large handled and the two biggest sizes they make have zero grip.
> 
> Give Felo screwdriver a chance, even their largest handle is comfy and they make all sizes with a rubbery grip and metal threw capped shaft it you like that. The absolute strongest driver I ever seen, even Klein in it's glory days couldn't stand with these tools. Ergo in a more subtle way than Wera's, Stronger than everything combined, and priced to buy.
> Felo screwdrivers the best you will ever buy.


I completely agree. Best I've owned any everyone else who's borrowed one for a task loves them. I just put in a huge order on amazon for myself and a few guys on my job who wanted them.


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> I just ordered a set of the Wiha red and black soft touch drivers... phillips, slotted and 1 and 2 robertson for 35 dollars. The insulated set i've been using are that good. I think i may have to try a couple Felo drivers as well, just to try them all.


Agree with ya on that. Got the insulated drivers a few years back for real cheap and Love them.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

The Wiha grip just seems to get softer and more tacky the more you use them, that and the tips hold up to anything i can throw at it. I don't use my screwdrivers for pounding or prying so i couldn't tell you how they hold up to that abuse.


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> The Wiha grip just seems to get softer and more tacky the more you use them, that and the tips hold up to anything i can throw at it. I don't use my screwdrivers for pounding or prying so i couldn't tell you how they hold up to that abuse.


That's what hammers and pry bars are for!!


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice strong feel to them and comfortable. Honestly feel stronger than my kleins.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Felo's are the best. I chiseled thinset off of multiple tiles one day last week, with a new Felo chisel driver and later that day a co worker joked how I have brand new tools, because I never use them and used that same Felo as his example of my new tools. 
Simply said, Felo's are the best.


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

Flectric said:


> Felo's are the best. I chiseled thinset off of multiple tiles one day last week, with a new Felo chisel driver and later that day a co worker joked how I have brand new tools, because I never use them and used that same Felo as his example of my new tools.
> Simply said, Felo's are the best.


I read your prior posts and you sold me on them. You get commissions? Lol. What's the top of the line pliers and strippers in your opinion? I've been looking at the knipex side cutters and pliers and Klein strippers. Just wondering if there was
Something longer lasting.


----------



## Mptoth380 (Oct 9, 2011)

Flectric said:


> Felo's are the best. I chiseled thinset off of multiple tiles one day last week, with a new Felo chisel driver and later that day a co worker joked how I have brand new tools, because I never use them and used that same Felo as his example of my new tools.
> Simply said, Felo's are the best.


Felo is the way to go  haha love those things


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

TattooMan said:


> I read your prior posts and you sold me on them. You get commissions? Lol. What's the top of the line pliers and strippers in your opinion? I've been looking at the knipex side cutters and pliers and Klein strippers. Just wondering if there was
> Something longer lasting.


Funny! I dont get a commission, age provides experience and I always loved trying out tools. My opinion Knipex is the best pliers brand and nothing comes close. Between Knipex, Felo, Bondhus, Bahco, and Lenox its impossible to have a better tool bag. Estwing for hammers, Komelon tape measures unless you need the fatmax standout. 

As you can see I added in Bahco, now a snap-on brand not snap on made. I own their ***** which are optionally spring loaded, user decides at each use. A feature that sometimes saves fatigue of the hand emensly, but everything they make is top notch. I have a Bahco hacksaw from many moons ago that is in no way of failure, and their garden saws have stood up to father time. Brands are often user opinion, these are my opinions only. But I really hope you enjoy anything you buy I recommend.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Knipex makes strippers. I dont use strippers, but get the pair you feel comfortable with. I find Croc's strippers to be comfortableif you use romex alot but see no difference in metal quality over crap brands like commercial electric at homedepot. Other wise stay with Knipex


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

Flectric said:


> Knipex makes strippers. I dont use strippers, but get the pair you feel comfortable with. I find Croc's strippers to be comfortableif you use romex alot but see no difference in metal quality over crap brands like commercial electric at homedepot. Other wise stay with Knipex


I swear I'm like a female when it comes to shopping. I just wish there were stores around my area with all of these tools to get a good feel
For them. Lol. Oh well, time to buy some new toys! Thanks for sharing


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have started using Snap-on screwdrivers at home...I still carry Kleins in my toolbag because I like the grips when working but the Snap-on tips are a lot nicer IMO.


----------



## sparky711 (Oct 1, 2011)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> Let me know if you find a way to get the smell off of them! I love them to death, but the smell drives even my co-workers out of the room.


Got mine yesterday and you weren't joking...these things smell awful. Today's task is to de-funk so I can get to using them.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

I have the standard klein drivers. Grips are kool, blades stay sharp, a little more expensive then i would like but over all i like them. My only gripe would be the numbering system they use on the handle. I would like -1 or +2. They have 1 through 5 or somthing to that effect. Plus it wears off rather quick just from normal use. I have the milwukee 10 in 1 in my belt now and its holding its own. However the "stripper is b.s. and none of the nutt drivers fit a greenie . I think some felo's will replace the kleins by summer.


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

The Jonard screwdrivers and nut drivers are similar to the Kleins. Wonder if they are any good?


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Elec-Tech said:


> The Jonard screwdrivers and nut drivers are similar to the Kleins. Wonder if they are any good?


Jonard's tools are either copies of others, some screwdrivers look like Felo's shape some look like Malco's shape, other much like bubbled Klein handles or made for by other. Either way, I see it like this they list tool material on some tools but not others, probably becuase when not listed it's crap if made by them. I have tried some Telecom and Fiber optic tools they made, hard to tell with tools like that but nothing bad, nothing good they did their job. 

There are good tool companies that make alot, but the best seem to be the ones that stick a smaller tool categoery and not make every tool and tradesman would need.


----------



## sparky711 (Oct 1, 2011)

In response to the smell issue I threw them in a bucket with warm water and a cup of apple cider vinegar over night. The next day I rinsed and dried them in a large zip lock with baking soda. I pulled them out Mon. for work and if anything they have a very slight apple smell to them. Just hope I didn't do anything to effect the integrity of the rubber. :whistling2:


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

That's still a lot of work for a brand new set of screwdrivers.


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

Leave them all stinky..then when one walks off you can smell the bastard who took it.


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

Bought a set of the Felo Frico 500 drivers today....all this talk of new drivers...was feeling left out.


----------

